# Brazilian Porter



## Darren (11/10/05)

Hey Ross,
Started a new thread to keep other posts on topic. Saw one of your future brews is a Brazilian Porter. Sounds interesting. I assume it is a beer without hair! Seriously though what are your thoughts? Sounds unique.
cheers
Darren


----------



## big d (11/10/05)

mmmmm \|/ brazilian porter


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/10/05)

Hmmmm.....

That'd put hairs on yer... um ... chest :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Darren (11/10/05)

Could drink it all night!


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/10/05)

I've heard it has a bit of a "waxy" aftertaste  

Warren -


----------



## Jim_Levet (11/10/05)

Brazilian Porter "Goes down easy!" ( ! )

( . ) ( . )
\ /
) . (
/ /\ \
/ / \ \
/ / \ \


----------



## Darren (11/10/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've heard it as a bit of a "waxy" aftertaste
> 
> Warren -
> [post="82173"][/post]​




Wash it down with a beer


----------



## Ross (11/10/05)

Darren said:


> Hey Ross,
> Started a new thread to keep other posts on topic. Saw one of your future brews is a Brazilian Porter. Sounds interesting. I assume it is a beer without hair! Seriously though what are your thoughts? Sounds unique.
> cheers
> Darren
> [post="82165"][/post]​



Darren,

Made this before - The brazilian tag came from the coffee I added, but being so smooth (cold steeped grains) it's other meaning took relevance  ...


----------



## Darren (11/10/05)

Never made a beer with coffee. Maybe next autumn.


----------



## GMK (12/10/05)

what bwas the recipe Ross.. can u post it or e-mail it to me in .rec for Promash.

Thanks


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

GMK said:


> what bwas the recipe Ross.. can u post it or e-mail it to me in .rec for Promash.
> 
> Thanks
> [post="82234"][/post]​



I think you had this one when you were up here Kenny - Huge grain bill & one for the style nazi's to give me a roasting - but I love it  

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/04/2005 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 40.79 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 40.5 % 
2.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 27.0 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.8 % 
0.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 6.8 % 
0.50 kg Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) Grain 6.8 % 
0.35 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4.7 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 2.7 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 1.4 % 
55.00 gm Fuggles [5.00%] (70 min) Hops 26.6 IBU 
43.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (45 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
26.00 gm Fuggles [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
28.00 gm Fuggles [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
3.00 tbsp Coffee (Ground beans) (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) Yeast-Ale
Est Original Gravity: 1.059 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 45.1 IBU Calories: 539 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.3 SRM Color: Color 

All specialty grains (including coffee) cold steeped for 24 hours & added to the boil.


----------



## ryanator (12/10/05)

"Get your lips around a Brazilian!" :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## GMK (12/10/05)

Wow Ross...

Do you have this recipe in Promash format taht u can e-mail me - would make things a bit easier.

Thanks


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

GMK said:


> Wow Ross...
> 
> Do you have this recipe in Promash format taht u can e-mail me - would make things a bit easier.
> 
> ...



Sorry mate, only in Beersmith - I guess Promash doesn't convert formats like Beersmith does  ... - or does it?


----------



## bonk (12/10/05)

just use doc's converter thingy and it should be good to go.


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

bonk said:


> just use doc's converter thingy and it should be good to go.
> [post="82267"][/post]​



Does that convert files both ways??


----------



## Doc (12/10/05)

Ross said:


> bonk said:
> 
> 
> > just use doc's converter thingy and it should be good to go.
> ...



No, it only does conversion one way Promash => BeerXML (to allow import to any BeerXML compliant app such as BeerSmith).

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ross (12/10/05)

Doc said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > bonk said:
> ...



As I thought - thanks Doc...


----------



## Tony (12/10/05)

Ross

Just curious but why did you put a bit of rye malt in?

with all that specialty grain it would be like a pimple on a pumpkin.

Just curious as i just bought 5 KG of Rye malt to have a go at a roggenbier.

cheers mate.


----------



## Ross (13/10/05)

Tony said:


> Ross
> 
> Just curious but why did you put a bit of rye malt in?
> 
> ...



Tony,

At the time, I thought I'd heard that rye gave a liquorice flavour - turns out it's the rye crystal... So whether it's added anything or not??

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (13/10/05)

ahhhhhhhhhhh i thought that was might have happened.

sounds like a wild beer.

cheers


----------



## Gambrinus (13/10/05)

My last porter was:

Pale Ale(Muntons) -- 3.00 kg
CaraDunkel(Wyermann) -- 1.00 kg
FarbMalz(Weyermann) -- 0.15 kg

Barley -- 0.55 kg
Oat Flackes -- 0.30 kg

54 C -- 20 min
67 C -- 30 min
75 C -- 15 min
78 C -- 10 min

Magnum 14.5% -- 10 gramm -- 60min
Perl 3.9% -- 15 gramm -- 20min
Perl 3.9% -- 15 gramm -- 10min
Perl 3.9% -- 15 gramm -- 5min

Nottingham Yeast

Was crazy!!!

Can add 100-150 gramm Chocolate Malt and don't add farb. Don't add roasted barley!


----------

